# Do I need light meter?



## TonyUSA (Sep 22, 2016)

I am going to take product photos for eBay.  At first I was going to get a white box but I was thinking just to try to take photos out side when the light is good.  It will be a white paper background and mostly product  color will be brown, light brown, and dark brown (leather purse).  
My questions are
1.  To get a good photos, do I need to get a Sekonic light meter(maybe 308)?  
2.  Is cell phone light meter good enough?
3.  If I shoot manual, does camera meter good enough?

Thank you,


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2016)

You don't _need_ a light meter no.  If you're shooting ambient light only (not using flash), then your camera's meter is more than adequate.  That said, shooting outside in sunlight is going to cause issues with consistency in your work, as even at the same time of day, sunlight will be different due to clouds, humidity, etc.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2016)

your camera has a decent light meter, or exposure meter.
with digital cameras it's easy to take a photo; review, adjust and take again if you don't like the exposure.  It will become more critical to reduce heavy highlights/reflections and probably using some sort of diffusion/reflection /cloud cover.


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info.  Do I need gray card for white balance for better picture?  

Since shooting out side with ambient light only is not consistency as your info.  So I will do this for a month and will move to light box.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2016)

Proper use of a gray card will certainly speed up post work, but may not be 'necessary'.


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> I was thinking just to try to take photos out side when the light is good.


What you might consider "good light" for just being outside throwing a frisbee, might not be "good light" for product photography.  If using only skylight, you will probably be disappointed with uneven light or shadows where you don't want them.


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> Do I need gray card for white balance for better picture?


Whether you actually need one will depend on your editing procedure.  If your software needs to reference a gray card, then sure, get one, they're cheap.


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you very much.  I guess I need an indoor set up asap then.  I will post questions about product studio right or light box very soon.  
Again, Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 26, 2016)

I will skip outdoor shooting.  I will use Alienbees 800 flash with white backdrop in the house.   I have to shoot manual with Alienbees flash.  Without light meeter, how do I know that I am at the right aperture and etc?

Thank you,


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 26, 2016)

Before you purchase anything, a meter or gray card, read up on how a meter works and how to make it work best for you and your images.  Meters are guides ... not chiseled in stone exposure law.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 27, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> I will skip outdoor shooting.  I will use Alienbees 800 flash with white backdrop in the house.   I have to shoot manual with Alienbees flash.  Without light meeter, how do I know that I am at the right aperture and etc?
> 
> Thank you,


You just SWAG (Stupid Wild Ass Guess) it until  you get it right or get a flash meter and make it simple.


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## fmw (Oct 2, 2016)

You need a light meter but the one in your camera should suffice.


----------



## TonyUSA (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you,


----------

